

AWS Downtime Counter - cont4gious
http://awsdownti.me/

======
hendler
The times are off - says 01:00 GMT on the timer, but believe it was 01:00 PDT
when Amazon began noticing issues.

"The errors, which started at 12:55AM PDT, began recovering at 2:55am PDT"
<http://status.aws.amazon.com/>

------
app
Hold on a second, only EBS-backed instances and RDS are having trouble, yes?
Not EC2 in general and not other services. To say "amazon aws services" is
misleading.

~~~
latch
I think EBS is important enough that this isn't misleading. This should be
obvious given how many sites this is actually affecting

~~~
app
Lumping S3 into EC2 isn't misleading?

------
nestlequ1k
fuck

~~~
nestlequ1k
fuck fuck

its still down 2 days later

